# Video of my train room and me



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

This video was made for inclusion in the National GRR Convention DVD: *Indoor Layout*


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's wonderful, Stan. The 2046 didn't have any problem pulling the large passenger train. What a great layout. 

Would like to see more of the Garratt....







That has some awesome sound. 

Great video... Did Tim do it?


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Great video Stan, have seen pics but the video is superb!! Regal


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Stan - Bud Harrington did the video this year.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Stan.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the post. Cool RR. Some of the sounds from the German locos remind me when I was stationed in Ansbach Germany. Use to go down to the rail yards most week ends. Later RJD


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty spiffy, though a bit short on space for actual scenery. 

Was that 'T' scale there towards the end?


----------

